# Need help coming up with a slogan.



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 8, 2010)

*With good slogans you have to add some humor.*

*......................H&H Construction.......................*
* .......Home of the Outta Square Construction......*

*......................H&H Construction.......................*
*.............Ask About our Taillight Warranties........*

*......................H&H Construction.......................*
*..........If It Didn't Leak Before,,,It Will Now........*

*Just having a little fun.No disrespect intended.*


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

HH construction
"it'll take 2 weeks!"


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

Ok lets put it to a vote mine is for lone "From Hole To Home, Hardy Hutto":thumbsup:
Don't worry Hardy your in good hands with us. :whistling:whistling


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Hardy Hutto Hears A Who


----------



## Ashcon (Apr 28, 2009)

H and H 

We will help dig you out of the hole and bring you home.

With H & H your prject will Hardy Hutto bit!

Good luck Chad


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

"We suck less than the other guys"




Andy.




Might work as long as you are not located in San Fransisco.


----------



## Flyfishing1 (Feb 7, 2011)

We can lay pipe, we can lay concrete, we can lay shingles, we can lay tile, if u can say it we can lay it ! ( gives us ur project we will even lay ur wife !)


----------



## Flyfishing1 (Feb 7, 2011)

And if ur wife is fugly hire someone else :clap, :whistling, just for fun guys!


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

Hardy Hutto Construction - Ask around, we ARE who your looking for.

H & H Construction blah, blah, blah, blah!

Hardy-Hutto - The constuction go-to

Hardy-Hutto - Construction by appointment only

H & H construction - your our most important customer!


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

H & H construction - As seen on TV

H & H construction - give us a slogan we'll give you a discount


Years back a wise man told me he allway's checked out the yellow pages for his line of buisness when he traveled. Good source of slogans and advertising ideas that may not be used yet in your local area.

Cheers, Jim


----------



## HHConstruct (Mar 2, 2011)

Haha. These are great. Hilarious!


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

uh -oh better call hutto


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

*Top To Bottom Homebuilding And Construction*

*Bottom To Top.............................................*


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

We're not too expensive, you're too cheap


----------



## Bweikel (Feb 20, 2011)

Not only are we slow we are expensive lol


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

H&H Construction 
"No Problems, Just Solutions"


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

H & H construction - Check us out on failblog!


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

No solutions, just problems.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

HHC GC
"We even got someone to do our slogan for free."


----------



## fred777 (Feb 11, 2007)

You may find better but you will never pay more!


----------

